# UP EASY SEAT ASSIST - Helping Seniors Raise Up from Seated Positions



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2013)

This looks like it would be a really handy item to have for seniors who have health issues that make it hard for them to rise from a seated position in a chair.  It's a self-powered lifting cushion, it raises up to 10 inches (almost standing), and it's portable.  If it's well made, it sounds like a great helper...what do you think, do you know someone who has one of these? http://www.dynamic-living.com/product/lifting-seat-cushions/#clear


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd think the weight limitations would come into play.  Doubt it could 'bench press' mine.  I've got an electric lift recliner for when I need it but that gizmo would be a lot more portable.  I could picture that it may have been a help to Mum in getting up from chairs, she was half my size.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2013)

They show different models for larger people.  An electric lift recliner, that sounds nice!


----------



## Anne (Aug 6, 2013)

Hopefully it wouldn't malfunction and work like an ejector seat.      :rofl:

Seriously tho, that sure would be nice on the days its just plain hard to get up from a sitting position, or when arthritis is acting up.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 7, 2013)

Anne said:


> Hopefully it wouldn't malfunction and work like an ejector seat.      :rofl:



You know, my first thought on seeing this was Wile E. Coyote getting a box in the mail marked "ACME EJECTOR SEAT" and having it perform horribly, horribly too well ...

I don't know, maybe I'm too young yet, but I've always taught my students to sit down into and rise from a chair using nothing but leg power and proper posture. No hands. The typical person spends their life getting in and out of chairs by bending far forward from the waist and using their arms on the chair for support. I'm assuming that arthritis of the knees would put a crimp in that plan ...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 7, 2013)

_That Guy must have had baked beans to take off like that._:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 7, 2013)

TG! You found it!  That's the one I need! :lofl:


----------



## Rainee (Aug 8, 2013)

I just love the thought of the ejector chair but the comical side of it is so funny.. 
It would be excellent for the times you find it hard to get up after sitting for too long.. 
tis my problem some times.:highly_amused:.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 8, 2013)

_I was just thinking , if Muckferret keeps eating that Curry of his with the baked beans in it , he won't need a chair like that_


----------

